# Wer programmiert mir _schnell_ ein einfaches, Java-Prog?



## Flooo (18. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich brauche jemanden der für mich sehr schnell ein ganz einfaches,
billiges Java Programm erstellt. Ich brauche die Software bis Dienstag
(19.12.) 20 Uhr, früher ist besser.

Bezahlung nach Absprache, bei interesse ruft mich aufm Handy an (unten)

Die Software muss folgendes Können:
Mathetrainer:
Die Software ist als einfacher Mathetrainer gedacht, sie muss 3
wichtige Funktionen haben.
1) Im ersten Modi erscheinen hintereinander Zahlen mit einem Operator
(Plus, Mal oder Minus), die alle zusammengerechnet werden müssen - am
Ende muss das korrekte Ergebnis eingegeben werden.
Wie lange jede einzelne Zahl erscheint, und wieviele hintereinander
erscheinen lege ich später in einer gekenntzeichneten Variable fest.
2) Im zweiten Modi wird eine Komplette Matheaufgabe (wieder wird die
anzahl der zahlen durch eine variable festgelegt) angezeigt, und der
User muss aus verschiedenen vorgegebenen Ergebnissen wählen - also
Multiple Choice
3) Es werden natürlich mehrere aufgaben hintereinander angezeigt - wieviele,
muss ich wieder über eine variable bestimmen können, oder am besten der User
auf dem Startscreen. In jeder Aufgabe bekommt man Punkte für richtige
Lösungen - es soll
eine Toplist geben, in der Name (wird vor spielbeginn eingegeben)
sowie die Punktezahl eingetragen wird. Hierbei bleibt dir überlassen,
wie die Punktezahl gespeichert wird: am liebsten wäre mir, wenn du die
Punktezahl in eine MySQL-Tabelle eintragen würdest (und auch wieder
abrufen, die Toplist muss auch angezeigt werden) die MySQL Datenbank
mit angelegter Tabelle, und den User mit den Rechten habe ich
natürlich.

Am Anfang wird ein Fenster angezeigt wo "Mathe Trainer" steht, wo ein
Name eingegeben wird (für die Toplist später), und wo ausgewählt wird,
was für eine Art von Modus gespielt werden soll.

Wichtig ist auch, dass die oben genannten 3 Fähigkeiten der Softwar
klar in 3 Klassen aufgeteilt sind, die nur einige Variablennamen
(punktezahl, name) gemeinsam haben und natürlich im selben programm
verwendet werden.
Außerdem muss ich halbwegs den Quelltext verstehen, es ist also
wichtig, dass die einzelnen Funktionen und die verwendeten Methoden im
Quelltext kommentiert sind.

Wenn du den Job übernehmen willst rufst du mich bitte sofort auf
meinem Handy an, oder melde dich per mail f.ruecker [at] gmail [punkt] com.

Wir überlegen uns dann, wieviel Geld dafür angemessen ist - ich bin
Schüler, werde also natürlich keinen Professional bezahlen können.

Ich brauche also bis Dienstag 20 Uhr:
- Die Java-Software mit den eben genannten Funktionen (ob Applett oder
Frame ist eure wahl, aber Toplist wird bei nem Applett schlecht
gehen!?)
- Den Quelltext und alle Java-Dateien die bei der Programmierung
entstehen, der Quelltext ist mit kommentaren versehen

Sofortbezahlung kann man glaube ich mit Paypal machen, oder? Dann wär
das Problem auch geklärt. Also melde dich bei mir möglichst schnell,
die Zeit drängt ja: f.ruecker [at] gmail [punkt] com.

Flo.

_[Edit by Beni: in die passende Rubrik geschoben]_


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2006)

Crossposting: http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=23124#23124


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Dez 2006)

*gesperrt*


----------

